# AVIS SUR TABLETTE ... intéressante!! (ou pas?)



## Destrry (2 Septembre 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Bonjour à tous, 

Je me suis mis dans l'idée d'acheter une tablette tactile qui est suffisamment fluide à l'utilisatio vu le prix de ces petites bêtes^^! 
Aussi, j'ai cherché des tablettes (chinoises de surcroit) qui pouvaient être équivalentes à l'ipad. 
Voici le lien de celle trouvée:  

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.myefox.fr/jpad-flytouch3-10-2-pouces-tablette-tactile-infotm-x210-android2-2-gps-hdmi-512m-1ghz-16-go-p-117736[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Pour ceux qui l'ont en leur possession ou en connaissent une autre, pourraient ils m'aider dna sma recherche?? 

 [/FONT]


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (2 Septembre 2011)

Heu... On est pas loin de la contrefaçon là...

Tu est sur que le visuel est bon ?


----------



## ced68 (2 Septembre 2011)

En même temps sur un forum iPad... Il y a des utilisateurs d'iPad... Regarde du coté de Sony, HTC ou Samsung pour des performantes, mais le prix sera le même qu'un iPad... Donc autant prendre un iPad


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2011)

Si je veux acheter une voiture, je n'achète pas une majorette, je prends la marque originale. Sinon, bonjour la déception.

Ensuite, si tu veux une tablette pas chère juste pour frimer, vas-y.


----------



## Larme (2 Septembre 2011)

Ouais, enfin il n'y aurai d'iOS que sur l'iPad... Les autres seront en général sous Android...
Le problème des "copies pas chères", c'est que tant que ca marche (si ca marche), ca va, mais dès que ca commence à planter, personne ne pourra t'aider...
De plus, en général, les performances seront très réduites...


----------



## dimix1973 (4 Septembre 2011)

Mouais.... jamais entendu parler de la Flytouch 3 
mais pour 130&#8364; sans les frais de port et 16Go, je ne vois pas l'intérêt.
Mais bon, il faut de tout pour faire un monde.
En même temps, sur un forum Appel... c'est un peu fort de chocolat...
allez... un indice... va chez HP... paraît qu'ils font des promos à 99$ la tablette...


----------



## Jocelyns (8 Septembre 2011)

Pour ma part, je déconseillerais d'acheter une tablette autre que l'iPad pour le moment. Les concurrents d'Apple sont en train d'arriver à un constat d'échec et vont donc chercher à casser les prix pour s'arroger des parts de marché. On va donc avoir un bien meilleur rapport qualité-prix pour les tablettes Android.

Sinon, si tu cherches une tablette pas trop chère, prends plutôt un iPad 1 sur le refurb, tu gaspilleras moins d'argent qu'en achetant une tablette à 100&#8364; dont tu ne te serviras pas.

Personnellement, mon iPad 1 (offert) me sert à 70% par le biais d'apps, de jeux. Donc une tablette Android 2.2 ne te fera que te dégoûter de l'utilisation d'une tablette.

PiR.


----------

